# Public/community/club railways????



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I've noticed in more than a few threads that there seems to be Large Scale railways set up in public parks around the country. Seems like I recall one or two in Texas and one somewhere on the east coast. 
I'm doing a bit of research and I'd like to find out more about these facilities. I'd appreciate any info that you can share: locations, websites, club contacts, etc. 
Thanks in advance..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I found some information on the Gauge 1 setup at Zube park near Houston Tx. Is anyone aware of any other setups that are similar?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure if these qualify, but more than a few "Botanic Garden" type places have train gardens open to the public.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom, I'm familiar with the "display" railroads for public viewing (like the CBG, I lived in Chicagoland for 20 years). I'm more interested in the "hands on" type of club roads that are located in public or semi public spaces.. 

The one I have in the back of my head is a club railroad that is primarily use for live steam, is located in a public park and it's up on raised supports and a masonary wall . I think it's on the east coast somewhere, Pennsylvania, New York maybe. Or it could be upper midwest, Iowa or Ohio... I remember seeing some great photos of it, but I can't locate it to save my life.. 

Any help?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

U.Penn.'s Morris Arboretum in Philadelphia has a Busse designed display - http://www.business-services.upenn.edu/arboretum/eventsgardenrailway.html 

-Brian


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

Are you thinking of the PA Live Steamers? They have a pretty big private park that is used only for ride on trains and they have a gauge 1 steam up track. 

http://www.palivesteamers.org/ 

I met up with them once for a public run, and ran my liberty belle live steamer on their track. Of course, that was at the beginning of that locomotive's rebuilding process. (and when I say at the beginning, I mean that's when the trouble started!! five years later, and still its not done!) 

That spot is north and slightly west of Philadelphia. Somewhat off the beaten path (well, the old Reading line next to the park has been converted to a rail trail...) The day I was there, they had train rides for folks, and from the look of it, many happy visitors! If you look at their website, you can find some maps. In their aerial view, the rail trail is on the left! 

Mark


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that's it..Thank you Mark. 

When you say it's a private park, does the club own the property?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

Charles could probably answer better, but I think it is owned by the club. Kind of like a rod and gun club. They do have public events, but usually, it is members only and invited guests. If I lived a little closer, and had the ability, time, and money it takes to build the large ride on trains, I would probably be more involved with that than the G scale!! As it is, I keep myself out of trouble by keeping my distance. We have a friend who lives right down the road from them, so it might not be too long before I get Luke there to ride... 

Mark


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 
The San Antonio Garden Railroad Society (SAGRES) operates on weekends at the Texas Transportation Museum on Wetmore Road in San Antonio Texas. We've been open to the public since 1990. 
We also do three weekend train shows during the year and run five small layouts for a month (mid - November/mid- December) a6t the San Antonio Botanical Gardens. Our website is; 

txtransportationmuseum.org 

Jim Shutt 
President


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim.... More great info..


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I am getting people together to build a gauge 1 G scale track in South Florida at the north end of tradewinds park. It will be a large 200-300 footer with curves and bends (club president specifically told me he didnt want a boring loop) and also it will be raised off the ground. 

I have funding, just need more people to be regulars at the track. This will also not thin out the existing 7.5" gauge club that is currently there. 
More Info http://www.livesteamers.org 

Andrew


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Post 100 (had to do it) /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew.. Is this in a public park or private land?


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Public park 

We have to go in front of the park board with plans to get things approved usually. Its usually not a problem when we expand the 7.5" gauge and gauge 1 is a much smaller imprint. 

We pull kids/public around every 3rd weekend a month (charge $1 a ride) Pays for the policys and all the addon stuff we do (like g gauge ). (we also have a 2 mil insurance policy). 

We also have a barn consisting of 2 shipping containers (with a frame around it to look nice), tons of storage. 

http://www.broward.org/parks/twamenities.htm 

We are listed on that page. 

Andrew


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks You Andrew, that's wonderful information. Just what I was looking for. 

The reason I'm asking is that I'm considering going to my club and seeing about approaching Salt Lake County Parks and Rec to look into doing just such a thing at a local park. Personally, I think it's a grand idea, but we'll see. I just wanted to know if any precident had been set anywhere else. Thanks again, that's some great info.


----------



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, The Emerald Coast Garden Railway Club is actively engaged in creating an outdoor garden railway under the sponsorship of the West Florida Garden Railway Museum, Milton, FL--see www.ecgrc.com. 

While not entirely public in that the public cannot simply show up and run trains when the layout becomes runnable, it is public in that the layout will be in operation for viewing during museum visiting/touring hours. Club members will always have access to the layout any time during the day or night. 

Bob


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 
Just so you know, the Texas Transportation Museum which SAGRES is a part of is located in McAllister Park, a city facility in San Antonio. The Houston Area Live Steamers are located in a Harris County park. 
Jim Shutt 
SAGRES


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

McCormick-Stillman Railroad Park: http://www.therailroadpark.com/index1.html See also:http://www.pbase.com/fotoman/mccormick&gcmd=add_comment


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

This group is in a public park in Baltimore. 
http://calslivesteam.org/


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoo-hoo, they're coming out of the woodwork.. Thanks guys.


----------



## Wendell Hanks (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave- 
To get some direct insight in the how-to and where-for: 
Here's a first-hand name and phone number for Joe Schnieder, manager of the Living Desert, California's, gigantic outdoor "G" train display. The Living Desert is a huge bontanic/animal park in Palm Desert, California -- next to Palm Springs. Joe handles all of the administrative situations, funding assessments, the time distribution for the volunteers who have actually do most of the construction and maintenance, and the public's desires. 
The railway control tower in the 300 x 200 display: 1-760-346-5694 ext. 2651. 
If a change in phone number, or extension, use Google and get the latest data for The Living Desert in Palm Desert, California. The operator will likely give you either the tower or the maintenance area and therefore Joe. 

Wendell


----------

